
OnionDSL – A DSL Connection Directly into the Tor Network - irl_
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/brasshorncomms/oniondsl-a-dsl-connection-directly-into-the-tor-ne
======
irl_
On the topic of ICRs in the Investigatory Powers Bill, I liked this from the
House of Lords debate:

> It is not for me to explain why the Government want in the Bill a power that
> currently does not exist, because internet connection records do not exist,
> and which the security services say they do not want but which the noble and
> learned Lord says might be needed in the future. It is not for me to justify
> this power; I am saying to the House why I do not believe it is justified.
> The noble and learned Lord and the noble Lord, Lord Rosser, made the point
> that this is an existing power, but how can you have an existing power to
> acquire something that will not exist until the Bill is enacted?

[https://hansard.parliament.uk/Lords/2016-10-19/debates/E4882...](https://hansard.parliament.uk/Lords/2016-10-19/debates/E48829E1-69FB-444C-A27B-0B914F56CFFA/InvestigatoryPowersBill#contribution-
BAB917A2-87C3-453C-A23B-FB83D3C3EF06)

